# Help with croissants



## bakedartie (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm having trouble making croissants. It only seems to be with specifically the crescent shaped plain croissants. The chocolate croissants which I form differently come out fine... My issue is coming in during the forming/proofing stage, possibly during the bake. They come out of the oven flat, almost looking as if they're becoming unrolled during the bake. When I try and form them a little tighter, they end up falling over to one side during the bake. 

 Also as a side question, would using a convection oven show a darker coloring while not being over baked, as compared to a deck oven, which seems to get that same coloring only when the croissant is over baked? 

 I'm kind of at a loss. Please help!


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

maybe you are dusting with too much flour when you roll your croissants-causing them to unroll later?


----------



## iplaywithfire (Jul 5, 2010)

The convection oven will brown the outside much faster than a deck oven at the same temperature.  A deck oven (I am assuming it is a stone deck) will cook the bottoms first, especially if the doors are being opened and closed with any frequency, which can cause them to rise strangely.


----------

